# Baby Pigeons



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are some of my young bird pictures, currently most of them are fully grown now.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

How many do you keep altogether ????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, that black hen sure is pretty, and I like what did for a nest.. looks like it works good.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I keep altogether about 25ish birds


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment spirt wings, yeah too bad the hen flew away though, but yeah that nest box works well=)


----------



## bradish (Sep 25, 2010)

Beautiful birds! Love the babies...so cute!


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for the comments=)


----------

